

Io.js 1.5 released – with Buffer#indexOf and various enhancements - inglor
https://github.com/iojs/io.js/blob/v1.5.0/CHANGELOG.md

======
bricss
I'm switched from node to io few weeks ago and very excited of new features
and speed of io! Keep on moving!

